# Poorly Cat - help



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi All,

Don't know if anyone can offer any advice or opinions, I am very very worried  

My little girl cat, she's 10, was diagnosed with hyper-thyroidism - she has it very bad indeed.  Her hormone levels came back at 330 something the first visit, it was so high they sent it to an external lab to have it double checked.  It was right - it should be between 10 - 40.  After 2 weeks of medication it was down to 100, so we upped her dose of medicine hoping to get it down to about 30.  SHe is on twice the normal dose already but todays results are even worse she has gone back up to a level of 250.  The vet says they never see result this high, 100 is as high as it normally gets even in a sick cat.  Surgery is the long term solution but she is too weak and her heart is under too much strain, she only weighs 3lb.  I don't understand how she has got worse on the medication .... I am going to pick up her new prescription tomorrow and take what I have now to make sure they have given me the right tablets.  

She looks so poorly and is painfully thin, I am more worried as I have noticed she is shedding loads and loads of fur and she has also started to get some matting in her coat - any ideas how to help with this in the meantime?

Has anyone had a cat with this condition?  Any advice?

We are back in 2 weeks for more blood tests, it will be 2 weeks of hell until then.

Thanks all x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you Sades  

Sorry to hear you lost Bob, it is comforting that he passed away naturally although sad non the less.  How old was he?  

It's so hard, like you say they look mistreated but she is eating so much, she's not lathargic but the strain on her heart is what is worrying me most now.

Also the state of her coat is very concerning, I don't think it is usually a good sign when they get in such bad condition - like you say it is very greasy and she has clumps matted together.  Dreadlocks are not a good look for a cat!  I will try and cut what I can out tonight but as cats prefer to do their own grooming not sure she will let me.  I did manage to brush her back for 10 minutes last night but it was falling out in masses, no matter how much I brushed it just kept coming out.

I will consider surgery but only if they can give me good odds that it will work and she will cope it.  I do not want her to die on the operating table, I can't put her through that.  

She is so tiny, my heart is breaking .... I do get too attached to my pets but living alone for as long as I have they become the closest thing to a family of my own.  Love them all to bits!

Thanks for sharing hun,
Hope you are keeping ok 
Love
S xxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Just back from the vets, have got her new medication so everything crossed, going to be a very worrying week or so.  I just don't get how she got so much better on one dose, then we up the dose and it's much worse again.  This is a new drug - I have just read that it has not been tested much at all at 20mg as cats respond with 10 or 15, so they do not know the serious implications of this much - she is on 25mg now


----------

